
Today marks the 106th anniversary of IBM's first patent - 68c12c16
https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/photo/33344.wss
======
68c12c16
The patent is on a perforating machine, which could be regarded as a
predecessor of the punch card machine (the punch card is referred to as the
"perforated card" in the patent)...

A copy of the patent document could be found here...

[https://www.google.com/patents/US998631](https://www.google.com/patents/US998631)

